# Salad Shrimp



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I was at the grocery store today looking at some salad shrimp. I checked the ingredients, and it was just shrimp and salt. Would this be bad to feed my Spilo? (salt)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

its okay


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i would not feed him that









just buy some raw shrimp that is not "prepared"


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> JesseD Posted on Jul 30 2003, 11:27 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> i would not feed him that
> 
> just buy some raw shrimp that is not "prepared"


By "prepared" do you mean salt added?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yea...basically.

raw and unaltered meat is what u should feed your piranhas.

like meat that they slice off and toss in a the freezer to sell. not things that are "prepared" and have added preservatives.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good that you mentioned "salt" additives. I would've agreed if you never mentioned that. But you can buy raw salad shrimps at your local butcher or meat market. Inexpensive and ready to toss in!!


----------

